# Halfbeaks with shrimp?



## metageologist (Jan 10, 2008)

as ststed above has any one ever kept halfbeaks with RCS and amano's


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

I think your Amano's would be dinner...


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

depends on the species of half beak. i keep half a dozen with my RCS and they dont bother the shrimp at all. my species is small though, largest is only 2-2.5" long. adults and even all but the smallest fry are too big to fit in their mouth. dont know the species, got them at a local lfs cheap. they are silver with red highlights on the fins.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

I should have clarified a little...If you are talking about these halfbeaks, I think they would be dinner.
I believe dhavoc was talking about these but I could be wrong


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

similar, but mine dont have the red beaks, red is only on the tail and lower caudal (sp?) fins.


----------



## metageologist (Jan 10, 2008)

yes im looking to place the smaller variety in the tank im hoping to place one male and 2-3 females in the tank. 

the tank is a heavly planted low tech 20 gal long tank that i keep in my cube at work


----------



## jjungle78 (Mar 23, 2009)

I don't think any halfbeak is good for shrimp. But it depends on how much you value them. Im sure its gonna eat the babies. At least.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Halfbeaks will eat everything they can get into their mouths. And they've got huge mouths in proportion to the size of their bodies...


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Wrestling half beaks are safe with shrimp. I had one with shrimp for about 2 months before it jumped out and died... It never bothered any shrimp, even babies that swam around near the surface. It also only ate food that was floating. It never went after anything once it started to sink. I do not know about other half beak species though...


----------



## metageologist (Jan 10, 2008)

well i picked up my halfbeaks and to test what part of the tank they like to occupy i placed them in my 30 gallon at home. currently they are only occupying the mibble to lower half of the water colum. i thought thse fish were suppose to be surface dwellers.


----------



## Superedwin (Jan 19, 2009)

metageologist said:


> well i picked up my halfbeaks and to test what part of the tank they like to occupy i placed them in my 30 gallon at home. currently they are only occupying the mibble to lower half of the water colum. i thought thse fish were suppose to be surface dwellers.


They are probably just adjusting to the tank since you just got them... they will probably go to the surface soon enough.


----------



## Jorge Regula (Feb 22, 2009)

i keep amanos and cherries with two wrestling halfbeaks. no probs. they focus on things above them and rarely are the shrimp above or even with their siteline.


----------



## DrdhEep (Sep 10, 2012)

Just got 2 Halfbeak fish, Dermogenys pusilla for my planted tank. They eat floating micropellets and are skimming the water surface. Haven't given my RCS any trouble so far.


----------



## sleepswithdafishez (May 23, 2013)

Is salt really a must for halfbeaks?


----------



## Fdsh5 (Jan 3, 2012)

Just remember half beaks are jumpers. I've had wrestling half beaks with shrimp no issues.


----------

